# WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com!



## Exit109GTI (Aug 18, 2003)

They have horrible customer service and don't seem to be up to the simple task of sending the correct bolts to me. They just can't seem to be able to do it!
DON'T BUY ANYTHING FROM THEM, IT'S NOT WORTH IT!!!!
Timeline.................
04/16 Friday
I order set of rims/wheels for $1200.
04/22 Thursday
They come in the mail with the wrong bolts.
04/23 Friday
I call them they say they will ship out the correct bolts that day and I will get them on Monday.
04/26 Monday
I call them and it seems as if they didn't send out the bolts, they say they will send out the correct ones and I should get them on Tuesday.
04/27 Tuesday
I call them and it seems as if they didn't send out the bolts, which is a good thing because they were gonna send me another load of the wrong bolts. He said they would ship it out today and I will get them on Wensday.
Anyway they suck, and I'm so dissapointed in them. I also sent them an email saying how dissapointed I was in them, but they didn't respond.......


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Exit109GTI)*

they attempted to correct the situation yet they "suck"?


----------



## F-H1 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (16v)*

Did you talk to a manager or owner? If not you should give that a try. The phone number on their web site is a direct line to the company during business hours.


----------



## LeChefJosh (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (F-H)*

My experience with edge, through the phone and email, has been great.
I bought a used set of wheels off a guy who originally got them from edge, he was missing one of the bolts, and a call to edge had me a replacement bolt in a few days. They also answered my questions about the finish that was originally on the wheel (the previous owner had painted them) and some thoughts on how to refinish them.


----------



## vrsixpack (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Exit109GTI)*

i had to have my wheels for a show that i was leaving for and they got them to me ontime right before i left. i had a great experience. mistakes happen..........remember.


----------



## Tuba_Transport (Jul 4, 2000)

I have purchased tires from them no problems here.


----------



## EBG 1.8T (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: (Tuba_Transport)*

i got my tires from them also, with no problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to edgeracing.


----------



## Exit109GTI (Aug 18, 2003)

Mistakes do happen but it's how you handle mistakes that make the difference, edgeracing has handled it very poorly....


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (Exit109GTI)*

why the hell are you saying not to buy from these people???? you got your rims, you got your tires, but hey they screwed up on the bolts.... sh!t happens, get over it, atleast they're responsive to the problem


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: (Tuba_Transport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tuba_Transport* »_I have purchased tires from them no problems here.

ditto - got them in 2 days
sometimes shiite happens


----------



## SkeeterVR6 (Mar 12, 2000)

*Re: (petesell)*

I had excellent service from them..UPS "lost" 2 of my tires in transit. EdgeRacing picked up the tab and sent me 2 new tires out the same week and said they'd deal with UPS. 
I then realized I got the wrong size tires, sent them back and got the right size with ZERO problems and great service.
I'll be buying my stuff from them again..


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Exit109GTI)*

Had NO PROBLEMS, and I bought about 5 sets of rims last year from them


----------



## cyaneye (May 8, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Exit109GTI)*

It sucks you had a "bad" experience, however I'm sure the majority of vortexers disagree with your opinion. 

EdgeRacing rules http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and I have ONLY good things to say about them.


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Exit109GTI)*

chill out. edge was good to me and many others, you expect no one to buy from them ever again becuase you are having a miscommunication with someone there? some places make you buy the bolts seperately - just be cool and work it out with them.


----------



## OoVWoO (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (EbraketurnGTI)*

I'm surprised not a lot of other bad experiences have popped up on here, and that instead, a bunch of people come on defending them even though I've seen multiple posts in complaint against them








I'm trying to talk my friend out of ordering from them myself, as this is the 3rd bad experience with them I've read about (but heard of others). You didn't get off as bad as another guy who recieved the right wheels but with the wrong tires







and yeah, other than the 2 (now 3) faulty orders I've read about from them, I've heard negatives about service/contact as well.
Make sure to research before you order.


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (cyaneye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyaneye* »_It sucks you had a "bad" experience, however I'm sure the majority of vortexers disagree with your opinion. 

EdgeRacing rules http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and I have ONLY good things to say about them.

Don't be so quick with that statement. I live *ACROSS THE STREET* from edge racing's main store/warehouse and they NEVER have the items they claim to have in stock on their warehouse whenever I call or visit their store in person. 
When one of my tires blew out on me, a friend and I went there to buy an 18" wheels/tire package, we had to park in some other company's reserved parking spot because all 3 of edge racing's spot was taken by THEIR cars sporting THEIR merchandise (a mini, M3 and Jetta). 
Then we go to their front door. It's locked. At 2:00 in the afternoon. We ring the buzzer, no answer. Wait for a few minutes, still no answer. Then we ring again. No answer. Then we bang on the door. After another 3 minutes, SOMEONE finally opens the door who makes us wait in their "showroom" with no chairs for 10 minutes after saying "someone will be with you shortly."
After waiting, we look around to see if someone is available, and in the next f*cking room, a salesman/manager is on his computer just sitting there and we had to ask him to help us after hearing that there were customers waiting in the showroom.
The dude didn't know his own products, what were available/what weren't, didn't know prices and tried to "give us a special deal" on tires that were regular price on their web site (we didn't tell him we knew about edgeracing.com). 
Friends and I also have gone back there two maybe three times after that experience because having a supposedly "reputable" wheel/tire company almost next door to you is a good thing, but all of those experiences have also sucked azz.
So yeah, DO NOT BUY FROM EDGE RACING. I'm amazed that they can even provide decent customer service for out of state people when they treat local customers like crap.



_Modified by rel1001 at 5:23 PM 5-20-2004_


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (OoVWoO)*

Edge racing sucks ass.....it is run by a bunch of morons who have NO idea what customer service is, and they sure as hell dont know how to set up a store front...

their website NEVER coresponds to what they have in stock....
keep in mind I LIVE within ONE mile of Edge Racing...i see what they do, i know what their employees look like, and i have talked FACE TO FACE with some of the rudest, and unknowledgeable people in the tire industry...and i work in the automotive industry....
example: TODAY, i needed FOUR 205/50/15 tires for my car...
CARRY out tires...i wasnt even going to have them mount them....i just wanted them to HAND me FOUR tires in exchange for money.....VERY simple right?
i asked for a 205/50/15
ER: "ok....*yells* 205 50 SEVENTEEN...we got any of thoes??"
me:"NONONO....FIFTEEN!!!"
ER:"205/50/15?"
me:" yea"
ER:"TWO-ZERO-FIVE, FIVE-ZERO, ONE-FIVE?"
me :"YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!"
ER: "you sure?"
me: "i would hope so..."
ER: "what kind of car?"
me: "DOES IT MATTER??? CAN I JUST LOOK AT A 205/50/15?????"
then the guy hands me a 205/50/15 falken....ok...nice...i like them...
i go up front to the desk

hmmmm...where can i park my car? NOWHERE because all the reserved Edge racing parking stalls are TAKEN by EDGE RACING EMPLOYEES....there in the 3 stalls are a NEW M3, a mini cooper, and a Jetta with ER rims on them...
so i park in the spot reserved for their neighbors....
i ring the door bell because the front door is LOCKED?????
i ring again....
some guy walks past the door and just KEEPS on goin....

then i POUND on the door.....
me:"i dont think your door bell works man"
ER"yeah, we know"
me:"!??!?!?!?"

so i go inside ...the place looks like an expensive office, with large, expensive looking desks, and chairs....

i sit down, and feel like im applying for a home mortgage instead of buying TIRES.....this is already taking WAYYY too long...
ER:"how can i help you"
me:" four 205/10/15 tires for carry out please....tell me what you have and the price"
ER:"*muttering and looking at a computer* out of stock falken, hankook, asenis sport.......nope, sorry we dont even have any tires at all in that size...not even one"
me"but your guy in the back JUST showed me a set of falkens"
ER"they were a different size"
me"NO THEY WERE 205/50/15....i would like to buy them."
ER"*gets on phone and pages other guy*

then they start talking in spanish, and LAUGHING and carrying on for a few minutes.....

me"WELL?"
ER"we cant sell you thoes tires"
me"WHY?!??!"
ER" someone else already reserved them"
me"can you order them?"
ER"*WITHOUT LOOKING AT A COMPUTER* no. the season has just started, and everyine has low or no stock"
WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?
me as i get up and walk to the front door which is locked again:"what the ****...."
this isnt the first time this happened either....

they dont have ANY prices on ANYTHING, their "sales" ppl dont know ****, and they never seem WILLNIG to make a sale.....i have NEVER seen anyone there at the same time as me, and they got like 3 sales ppl

so, the SAME DAY TODAY, i go ofer to family tire....15 miles away from my house....pick up FOUR 205/50/15 Sumintomo tires, and pay *~~~~~$42 each~~~~* for them.....
i got better service, a better price, and even 2 other guys carried the tires out to my car, OPENED my doors and trunk, and lovingly loaded the tires and said to me "thank you sir, and you have a nice day"

Edge Racing has missed out on my buisness....
if they were decent, i would have already bought a total of 12 wheels, and 20 or more tires from them......way to go edge....







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (SLAB)*

hehe....im rel1001's buddy......we tried to buy him some rims ;ast month. 
then today i went for 4 tires for my ride.....TWO occasions that i got bad service...


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Exit109GTI)*

that's why its a MAIL ORDER COMPANY.


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (tkic)*

they must sit around for like 45 minutes looking at a stack of tires before they can fill the order..
and what does MAIL ORDER have to do with not having any tires in stock??


----------



## Miamiblue (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I am probably going to order from them. I am going to go through this transaction completely unbiased! And will leave feedback on Vortex completely unbiased! I plan to purchase in about 2 weeks, and before I drive up there to pick up I'll drive up there to make sure everything is straight!
Unless you are scammed or robbed by these people you really shouldn't say "DON'T BUY FROM THEM!" Simply state your experience(s) & suggest not buying from them. When I read the topic, I thought someone got scammed or something.....!!!! They gave you the wrong bolts...???? ok.....


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Miamiblue)*

Well, my out-of-state experiences have been nothing but awesome with edgeracing.com! I've heard that they work extremely well if you ORDER from the WEBSITE and THEN GO THERE to PICK it UP!
It seems as though they have a better than average business on the web and could stand to lose (although I think it's extremely stupid on their behalf) a couple of local customers. But my first experience ordering from them was impressive: I orderred a set of 17" Falken 512's and at the time, they claimed they were on back order and it would take about 5-7 days for the tires to get to me... Cool, fine... no problem, I can wait a week for a set of good priced tires. Low and behold, 4 days after I ordered the tires, they END UP ON MY Doorstep!







lucky lucky lucky







took me completely by surprise and I wasn't ready to receive a set of tires just yet...
so.. I guess i'll make a complaint to say that EDGERACING sux because they sent me my stuff too fast







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
hey, look on the bright side, at least they didn't rip you off or steal your money ... right? They did try to solve your dilemma which is completely different from them saying "Oh, you messed up the order, not us. We aren't responsible and you are just out of luck." 
That's what I was expecting this thread to be based on.


----------



## I-Man (Aug 31, 2000)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

I just ordered from them. I read this thread, considered what has been said and am taking my chances. The guys I spoke with before putting my order in thru the website were knowledgeable and helpful. So far so good. Let's see what happens with my wheel/tire bundle.
I'll let you all know.
These are the ones I ordered, wrapped w/Toyo Proxes T1s. Like 'em?










_Modified by I-Man at 11:26 AM 6-8-2004_


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (I-Man)*

Simplicity and lightness... what size are they? Not many Vortexers like simplicity, they'll give you that BBS BS rant (flame suit on) and say something along the lines of those wheels belong on a Honda or the like. 
I considered getting those, but I didn't think they'd be what I'd like as an individual on my Jetta... but post pics up when you get them on your ride because I'd like to see 'em! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats and hope your Edgeracing experience goes okay...


----------



## I-Man (Aug 31, 2000)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_Simplicity and lightness... 

Exactly! I know they are not very "euro" looking, but I like the open wheel look! Besides, the more open wheels have the side benefit of typically being lighter as well.








They are 17x8, anodyzed silver.
I was going to put on larger x-drilled rotors, as well, but decided on just original size Zimmerman x-drilled rotors to save $$$. I also plan to paint the calipers blue to match the car (GBP). Thought about red or silver but decided on 'blue-on-blue.'
I just talked to edgeracing they said my order is shipping out today. I am praying that I get them on Sat, but I'm thinking Mon/Tues is more likely.
I'll post pics next week when it's all done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LeChefJosh (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (I-Man)*

I was pleased with my buying experience from them before, so I ordered a set of Toyo Proxes 4 yesterday


----------



## Miamiblue (Apr 8, 2004)

Good Deal Dragonfli!
I just visited their showroom yesterday, and it was a very professional and good experience. My opinion, they aren't worring AT ALL about local customers! There's a lot of competition in S. Florida, and I just don't think walkin's etc. are their number 1 priority! 
Although, soon as I walked in Max took care of me right away. Answered my questions & didn't hasle me like other salesman do. As for people who are waiting for their orders or considering ordering, I peaked my head around the corner & saw several people hard @ work on the phone etc. I'll be ordering next week for pick up.


----------



## BeBeGurL (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (Miamiblue)*

got all of my rims in excellent condition! great experiene!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (BeBeGurL)*

holey sheet! all the way from Hawaii?! ... glad you got your stuff! What wheels did you get?


----------



## vdub1985 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

i had a good experience http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LeChefJosh (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (vdub1985)*

Got my Toyo Proxes 4 today. Ordered the 10th got them on the 14th.


----------



## BeBeGurL (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragonfli_x* »_holey sheet! all the way from Hawaii?! ... glad you got your stuff! What wheels did you get?

18" Silver Flik Artics.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (BeBeGurL)*









mwaa haa ha haaa!! Edge Racing...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I-Man (Aug 31, 2000)

*Re:*

Well, I got my wheels and tires yesterday and they look sweeeet!
One problem though! On eof the concentric/hub rings (or whatever they're called), is a different size than the rest. IT'S TOO SMALL. It looks the same but just won't go on over the hub centering ring








I now have to get them to send me the right one. What a hassle, not to mention having nice new wheels staring at you and not being able to mount 'em








I know **** happens, but this seems to be a pattern! Let's see how long it takes to get this taken care of. I'm also going to try and locate one locally.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: (I-Man)*

you know, when I got my set of Hanabi's from them I thought one of the centering caps was too small also... but I was wrong







just tried to put it in at an angle. As I get my first wheel & tire combination from them, I think I see why people are complaining. I had an issue that needed to be dealt with: one of the tires they mounted on the wheel had a partially broken bead which I didn't know about until I got to work and started hearing a hissing sound coming from my tire. There was a long piece of thin rubber protruding from the space between the wheel and tire. After freaking out and calling them to explain my dilemma, they told me that this usually happens when putting tires on 18" wheels and higher and that usually those things were taken carer of at the factory where they do all the mounting, balancing, testing. They suggested that I pull that off and the air will stop leaking... fine, did it... and no, more air started hissing from that area that I just pulled. to stop it from losing anymore air for that meantime, I just rolled the car back so that it was sitting on the leak







I call them up freaking out even more and they tell me that since I installed them and rode around on them... they were not supposed to allow me to return the faulty product. But since it had nothing to do with my driving and not an outside force was causing the problem, they are now sending me a new tire to replace on faulty one, pay shipping here, and to also pay for shipping for the faulty tire to be returned







... bad deal? Naw, not really...
They initially went ahead and started piecing together a whole wheel and tire package for me, but they said that it would take some time to to get that mounted, balanced, tested and all and when I asked them how soon, they said maybe monday of next week... I can't wait!!!! Instant gratification! so I just asked them to send me the tire and I'll find a way to mount/balance it here for free...








They were willing to go out of their way... props to them... for not getting it right the first time?I dunno... but really, you honestly wonder why they are the cheapest deals on the market... you gotta give it up somewhere I suppose. Not a bad way to go IMHO. 
At least they take necessary steps to make sure the end result is good










_Modified by dragonfli_x at 11:08 AM 6-17-2004_


----------



## gekbi283 (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (LeChefJosh)*

This is almost as bad as wheelguyz.com
My buddy ordered some rims for his 5 lug stratus. They didn't have the 17s he wanted, so they upgraded to 18s for only $100 more (thats with tires and all). We get the rims, they turn out to be 4 bolt instead of 5. So now the hassle is on us to ship the rims back to them, and wait even more to get the right ones back.


----------



## maxrev (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Exit109GTI)*

I have also bought wheels from Edgeracing and did not get the correct wheel bolts. They sent me wheel bolts which were too long. 
I tried couple of times to replace them for me. (Email & Phone calls)
I ended up having to buy my own set of shorter wheel bolts. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## I-Man (Aug 31, 2000)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

I got my new wheels! Rt-Rear still has no centering ring since they sent the wrong one. They said they would overnight a replacement today to arrive Mon. All else is EXCELLENT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## petesell (May 7, 2002)

*Re: (I-Man)*

nice wheels. would suggest a suspension with a slight drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (petesell)*

huh? slight?... that gap looks almost worst than stock.. probably because you just changed your wheels, but I suggest at least a 1" or 1.5" ... any lower and you'll sacrifice handling


----------



## I-Man (Aug 31, 2000)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

Yeah, I know the gap is pretty severe!







Looks like a Mustang!








I have a set of new Neuspeed SofSports in the garage ready to put on, as soon as I get the right tools! It'll only give a 0.5 in drop, but I don't want to go lower and affect the handling.
I have the sport suspension which seems to be a higher ride height than other stock MkIV's.







I have a feeling that the SofSports might actually lower more than the typical 0.5" for this car though. I'm hoping.








Just to stay on topic, I'm waiting for a Monday arrival of a replacement centering ring from Edge. Will post if the right one shows up or not.


----------



## Exit109GTI (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey I still haven't told you how two weeks after I put the wheels on a head on one of the bolts snapped off to reveal all the rust and a crack behind it.
I called edgeracing, told oscar how much I've gone through dealing with his company and now there is a bolt stuck on my wheel.
His response was basically they would not pay for anything. In the mean time I've talked so many people out of ordering from them, and will continue to do so. I've lost them alot of business because of thier failures to not make me a happy customer.


----------



## I-Man (Aug 31, 2000)

*Re: (I-Man)*

Got my replacement centering ring from Alex, as promised. It arrived "Next Day Air"








I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## TDI Meister (Feb 10, 2003)

good experience with EdgeRacing.
1. i bought 2 sets of wheels from them, with tires both times. came on time, came right, came perfect.
2. girlfriend ordered a set of gunmetal color rims, but got but black ones. 2 days later UPS/fedex stopped by & picked up the wrong colored rims, and deliver the right right colored ones. NO charge to me ... they called the carrier.

about 2 months ago, after a moron changed her tires and didn't tighten her lug nuts, her wheel fell off while she was driving about to get on the interstate. she called them & get 5 replacement bolts, as well as the hubcentric ring. NEXT DAY!
my recommendation to all that have had a bad experience with edge racing .... SHUT IT and go buy a set ot RHE's or some other kind of $3000-$6000 rim. that easy. in an esence you get what you pay for - thats why you only pay $180/wheel ... and not $1000.

later


----------



## Frank aka Rick (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (TDI Meister)*

I just bought 2 falkin tires off them got them in like 4 days...I can't complain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Frank aka Rick)*

Just got my wheels and tires today, too about two weeks with processing and shipping, which is understandable since this is a bust season for them I'm sure and my shipping period landed smack on the 4th of July.
When they arrived I was pleasantly surprised since each wheel was encased in a banded cardboard box and inside the wheels were sandwiched in between two cardboard sheets and a foam peice covering the wheel face. In comparison the three times orders from Tire Rack have landed on my doorstep they've only come in the sandwich form. That extra protection was really nice even if they're "cheap" wheels.
I was a bit nervous about hearing about stories of improper centerrings, but all were a perfect fit. I was also leery since this was the first time I've used centering rings and I've seen some pretty flimsy ones from other companies, but these were a very sturdy plastic. Metal might have been more confidence inspiring, but I've seen buddies who've had their metal ones adhere to their hubs after corroding over the course of a season.
The wheels themselves were in gorgous shape, exactly what I was looking for (Flick Blast-C). Only two points of note though, one is that on an all black wheel setup you'd think you'd use the standard black rubber valve stems, instead I got chrome. I never made a request for this so this definately isn't an ER problem, just me not thinking. The second note is a good thing. I ordered by phone because I had some specific questions on my order, one of whhichis if those ugly yellow letters on the rim were removeable. The sales guy assured me that it was a sticker. Well lo and behold there was no sticker on the wheels when I got them. Not sure if this was coincodence or they went out and made sure it wasn't on my wheels, but I was happy not to have to remove it myself. Only thing is now, just the way the wheels are shaped I need to get off my behind and get some cadmium coated rotors... you can see all the rust now.








All in all, considering when I put my order in this was a very positive transaction. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Edge Racing. When it comes time to order replacent tires I'll definately be back.








Pic for reference...










_Modified by Neckromacr at 1:47 AM 7-7-2004_


----------



## ikuto (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (Neckromacr)*

BAD experience:
I just got a set of 17" Flik Artctic Anthricites yesterday and went to have them installed today on my 02 GTI. After the mechanic mounted 2 of the wheels with tires, they noticed there were NO center ring/bolts/valve stems in the 4 boxes i got. I said WTF!?! I quickly called up Tony at Edgeracing which i bought the wheels from, and he was like "Oh yea! We don't have any spacers/bolts in stock, we won't get them in for another 1 or 2 days." I was furious! Why didn't u tell me when i purchase the damn things!!?? Then he goes, u can mount them on and no problems. Just make sure they are torqued down to 85-90 lbs. I was like, are u sure about that and it's not going to damage anything? He responds with, i go autocrossing all the time, and i did that a couple times and it was fine. I was like ok. 
So i Installed them, took a ride and it sounded like something was rubbing against something. Stopped the car took and saw the bolts were coming loose. It's all because of the center rings. I also see shavings coming out of the lug nut holes. Im very dissapointed and feel cheated. I even talked to the manager of the place, and he kept saying he isn't responsible for installation of the wheels sorry. Anyway, my car is at the shop until they can get the center rings/bolts/valve stems in 1 or 2 days. This REALLY suck! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif















I hope the threads on the wheel hub is still ok....








sigh....


----------



## iMax 02 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (ikuto)*

Someone at customer service told me the same thing. Use the stock bolts my ass. I just hung onto my wheels until the right bolts came in. Sorry to hear you had to go through that. I guess you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Exit109GTI)*

Ive done 2 transactions with them and had nothing but good service


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (veedubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbin* »_Ive done 2 transactions with them and had nothing but good service

Good for you. For those of you that got good service, consider yourselves lucky. And in response to a post in pg. 1, any business that doesn't consider walk-ins a "priority" and only deals out good service through the Web has some serious problems ...


----------



## Drinks (Apr 5, 2004)

I would love to buy from them, as soon as they answer my e-mails i have sent regarding fitment.


----------



## LIQUIX (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: (BAYAREAGTI)*

I have dealt with them quite a few times as a "walk in" customer. Absolutely 0 problems and great customer service.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (rel1001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rel1001* »_
Good for you. For those of you that got good service, consider yourselves lucky. And in response to a post in pg. 1, any business that doesn't consider walk-ins a "priority" and only deals out good service through the Web has some serious problems ...









Its a question on how the company is set up from the get go. Its obvious ER is designed to be a mail order company, the walkin setting the disgruntled walkin customers described seems obviously set up more for investors, or business meetings. Coming from a tire retailer who's business model was the opposite where walkins were 90% of our business, the people we had to mail out for or special order for really messed up the flow of things and they ended up getting some less than stellar service because of it. Its not that they're not a priority, its that the way that customer wants to do things is messing up the normal way things are done and their experince suffers because of it.
If you're from the area I'd suggest you order from web or call them up and just opt to pick up from the building, and not just cold call walk in. It'll work into ER's way of doing business and improve your experince from shopping with them.
BAYAREAGTI- I suggest calling them, they were really helpful to me hen I had fitment questions when I was ordering over the phone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But I will say one thing, that advice about not worrying about no center ings was really







. I'd never roll on new wheels without the proper equipment. Not quite sure what they were thinking.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Neckromacr)*

*I-Man*
What kind of inflations you have on that car??? Left front looks like it's rolling on the sidewall!










_Modified by Sheep at 10:37 PM 7-16-2004_


----------



## OoVWoO (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Sheep)*

OK, now I realize that more and more people have bad experience with Edge Racing, like I'd believed to begin with, but it seems to center mainly on thier own stupidity with sending correct equipment, including all your equipment, or correcting their own problems, yeah? What about a purchase that is just tires alone? Has anybody actually recieved the wrong set of tires from them? I'm price shopping and locally I asked them how much for my size, and they showed me a screen of results with a sidewall difference of 10, and wouldn't believe my odd size is what I really need







and since Edge is one of the 2 places I'd heard iffy comments about but with good prices, I was debating taking the gamble with a pair of tires


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (OoVWoO)*

Read my post. I looked online to buy a set of Kumho's from them and their Web site showed that it was in stock, so I go over to their store and then it turns out they were "out of stock" for the past week and wouldn't get a new shipment for another 2 weeks.
So they offer me a "good deal" on another set of tires, but the problem was, that "good deal" was the same exact retail price with no discount whatsoever!!!!!








I'd look at another local place for tires, man, seriously. I'm sure you can get a wholesaler to sell you the tires you want for the best possible price.


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (rel1001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rel1001* »_Read my post. I looked online to buy a set of Kumho's from them and their Web site showed that it was in stock, so I go over to their store and then it turns out they were "out of stock" for the past week and wouldn't get a new shipment for another 2 weeks.
So they offer me a "good deal" on another set of tires, but the problem was, that "good deal" was the same exact retail price with no discount whatsoever!!!!!








I'd look at another local place for tires, man, seriously. I'm sure you can get a wholesaler to sell you the tires you want for the best possible price.

I've dealt in the tire business before and run into situations like this. And quite frankly I grin when the customer walks out, hoping they never come back. The fact is sometimes computers lie about inventory stock, so give them a call first and ask them to lay hands on the tires before putting that order in.
Honestly I (and many others in this and other threads) have obviously had a very pleasant experince with ER. Yes theres been some problems in the hubcentric rings/lugs packing, but they're executed proffesionally when the customer calls in. The fact that this guy wants tires makes that problem a moot argument.
When my Toyo's run out I'll most likely be coming back to ER for their replacements. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Neckromacr)*

i ordered a set of Toyo Proxes T1-S 215/40/16s in April...I waited 2 weeks and the tires didn't show up. So i called them and they said they were out of stock. They said they will call me when they got some in. They never called. i did all the calling and to make a long story short, 2 months and 10 phone calls later, they sitll haven't come in yet. So i ended up ordering the Proxes 4s. Got a damn good price on them but not sure if I will order from them again. I doubt it is their fault they were out of stock and Toyo was on back order (that was their explanation for the 2 month delay).


----------



## Neckromacr (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (homeless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *homeless* »_i ordered a set of Toyo Proxes T1-S 215/40/16s in April...I waited 2 weeks and the tires didn't show up. So i called them and they said they were out of stock. They said they will call me when they got some in. They never called. i did all the calling and to make a long story short, 2 months and 10 phone calls later, they sitll haven't come in yet. So i ended up ordering the Proxes 4s. Got a damn good price on them but not sure if I will order from them again. I doubt it is their fault they were out of stock and Toyo was on back order (that was their explanation for the 2 month delay).









Thats a crappy story to hear man, but delays like that do happen, especially on tires coming from overseas. Had a guy come into my shop with his heart set on getting some Yokohama Geolander H/Ts even though they were special order. Found out later that there was a 3 month back order on them.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Neckromacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neckromacr* »_Thats a crappy story to hear man, but delays like that do happen, especially on tires coming from overseas.

i know it happens...that isn't my complaint. just the customer service sucks. they are nice on the phone but they never do what they say. i was promised emails and phone calls with updates but that never happened. one time i called, it took them 15 minutes to find my order in the computer. i was afraid they lost it and i would have to redo the order and the whole waiting process would start again...


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (Neckromacr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neckromacr* »_
I've dealt in the tire business before and run into situations like this. And quite frankly I grin when the customer walks out, hoping they never come back.

You, sir, must've ran the worst tire business evar. "Business? Customers? Pshaw! I don't need them!"

_Quote »_The fact is sometimes computers lie about inventory stock, so give them a call first and ask them to lay hands on the tires before putting that order in.

wow! computers do their own inventory without human assistance! what a truly modern day age we live in










_Modified by rel1001 at 7:46 PM 7-20-2004_


----------



## IMOLA*20TH (Feb 4, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Do NOT Order From EdgeRacing.com! (rel1001)*

My ordeal and I have not even ordered anything!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...02189


----------

